# New Watch And Review - Casio Pro Trek Prw-1300-1Ver



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all,

well I shouldn't be buying new watches but I can justify this one (well, if I had anyone to justify it to)... honestly! :lookaround:

I think it can be the watch to end all watches because it's got all the functions I thought I ever needed. Until they bring out a new watch with more, better features, I'm sticking to this one.

The features are impressive. I won't go through them all in detail, but I will give you my first impressions of the watch. I haven't had the time to set up the watch yet, so I can't comment on all the features, but I can comment on the wear-ability, construction and basic features.










*Size, General Appearance and Feel*

It's a large watch and takes up most of my wrist (about 6.5" - 6.75"). I don't care if it looks oversized, however, since this is without doubt a tool watch (I mean who buys these for looks anyway  ?). It's light on the wrist and you won't notice it. In fact, size and weight-wise it's really quite unobtrusive and it's fine for running, cycling, press-ups etc. The face is quite symmetrical which helps.

There are numerous buttons which are a nice size to press and work well. The two small buttons on the front (adjust and light) get used a lot. I'm not sure I like them being used so much since they are small and Iâ€™d rather have larger pushers which I think will last longer, but I think I trust Casio to make sure they last a long time (I hope). The watch is nice and slim which helps it wear smaller than a taller watch (positive for me).

The strap is a bit of a female dog to put on though. The keeper seems very tight when the strap (with an arrow-shaped nub at the end) goes though. I think this watch is meant to be put on and not taken off. It's a bit annoying, hey-ho, at least you know it isn't going to come off, or the keeper won't move around like on some watches... The strap is quite long, I assume in order to put it over clothes as well. On my 6.5" - 6.75" wrist itâ€™s on the 4th/5th hole and the remainder of the band comes up over the far lug (on the 4th hole). The keeper does a great job of controlling the strap though, thankfully.

The colour scheme is ok, I prefer all black but it works. I think this watch would pass for some formal wear unless you have a really nice do or something to go to. Again, being slim works in the watchâ€™s favour.

*Functions*

Atomic timekeeping, solar powered, altimeter, barometer, compass, temperature, 24 hour stopwatch (with time visible), 24 hour timer with time visible), world time, 5 alarms, 100m wr). ABC functions I havenâ€™t tested properly yet, except the compass which seems on par with my magnetic compass. 24 hour timer and stopwatch are great for me because they have the time visible (all watches should have this feature!)! The alarms are quite quiet so thatâ€™s not too impressive and I doubt it would wake you up. Theyâ€™d be alright in a quiet office work or study environment. Also the alarms and timer sounds donâ€™t buzz for very long which is something I miss about the older Casios. All in all, as an overall package, great functions and itâ€™s quite a compete watch!










*Screen*

In general it has a nice screen. The main fonts are large (for a Casio), the upper rung may be a bit small for some people, but itâ€™s fine for me. I love the fact that time is visible in almost every mode (except barometer, where the temperature is visible, and the other more unimportant modes like memory recall and last atomic synchronization). It would be nice to have day, month and day visible at the same time, but you canâ€™t have that (only month, day and either day or barometer graph). It just means you have to hit the adjust button to scroll through the display options.

The display does become distorted at an angle of about 45 degrees. Itâ€™s a bit annoying as you have to position the watch more directly to view the digits undistorted. I can live with this, however, because I think the other benefits outweigh this negative. The PAW-2000 is meant to have a better display in the aspect but itâ€™s too dressy for me. The PAW-1300 is more designed for outdoors with its plastic buttons and raised bezel. Itâ€™s also lighter and cheaper (among other differences).

*Construction*

Before I bought this watch I thought it had a glass crystal but itâ€™s acrylic (plastic). I donâ€™t know why it says it has glass on the website, but it definitely feels like plastic. Itâ€™s a bit of a let-down but itâ€™s not a deal breaker for me because scratches can be polished out and acrylic is still pretty tough (know, I had the pleasure of â€œtesting the durabilityâ€ on an older non-working dress watch). The strap is decent quality and it feels like it will last a while. The holes are a bit close together so I hope it doesnâ€™t split across them (always a concern of mine). Of course, the benefit is that itâ€™s has closer micro adjustments between the holes.

The case and bezel are all plastic which are ok quality (note: not bad quality, but Iâ€™m not blown away with the quality). To be honest for a 150 pound watch (off Ebay â€" the retail price is far far higher!) I was expecting higher quality (crystal glass and not acrylic, slightly higher quality plastics used etc.). As a comparison, this watch does not compete quality-wise with a G-Shock in any department or aspect of the watchâ€™s construction, even with my relatively base Casio Gulfman model. I guess it focuses on technology and not all-out indestructibility. This is not to say that I donâ€™t think it would hold up in moderately hostile environments but I definitely wouldnâ€™t whack this around like a G-Shock.










*Conclusion*

Well what can I say. In general I have a favorable opinion of this watch. For what is lacks (in my opinion), it makes up in functions. Itâ€™s super accurate with atomic timekeeping, the solar charging is working perfectly, the functions all work well so far and itâ€™s reliable. I say that I think this is the watch to replace all other watches because in most, if not all departments, it is better than other watches (ok, if you exclude classic looks and indestructibility, then of course it doesnâ€™t). As a practical, versatile usable sports/outdoors watch and an overall package I think itâ€™s great. I expect this to get the most wrist time simply because it matches my activities the best (in the mountains, sports, outdoors, accuracy for work) very well but time will tell. Iâ€™m not sure how the Timex WS4 compares but I simply canâ€™t get used to the massive square looks as a daily wearer.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

*You can download the manual here:*

*
*

*
http://pathfinder.casio.com/resource/manuals/module_3070.pdf*


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for a good, detailed review mate.

I've looked at a Protrek a few times but have never pulled the trigger...I guess firstly because I won't be climbing everest any time soon and secondly because it doesn't have the same "cool" factor as the G-Shocks?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice review.

Mine actually has the mineral glass which it claims to have, and I wonder why yours doesn't. :dontgetit:

For anyone who is interested in the relative size compared to a few other watches, I've included a pic of my black version in the display box:

--> CLICK HERE TO VIEW PIC <--


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Good review, nice watch!!

As a Pro-Trek & G-Shock owner I'd agree that these don't feel as bomb proof as the G-Shocks, however, I've been giving mine a good kicking for several years (snowsports, climbing, swimming & beach) and it's still going strong. I use a clear silicon face guard on mine to protect the screen (loops round the end of the case at the lugs rather than stick on) - I think that has helped alot and only serves to increase the industrial look without impeding screen visibility too much. Will post a pic if you are interested.

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> Will post a pic if you are interested.
> 
> :cheers:


Very much so! Please do!!!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

On further checking, I think it does have a glass crystal, just not very thick so it sounds a bit plasticy when tapped. Thanks. I'll put up a further review once I've dug deeper into the features.

Thanks!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Will post a pic if you are interested.
> ...


Rob - my Pro-Trek with and without silicon screen guard.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Retronaut said:
> ...


im impressed.....never thought about getting one of those...until now


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> ...


If anyone feels the need then these (according to my purchase history) are 'watch display shield cover' on fleabay (#330448779620) - meant for Suunto's apparently but stretchy enough so anything goes.

I got sent the small one first time by accident (25mm dia) so I had to get them to send me a large one (32mm dia) for the Pro-Trek which is the business - people with more sense than me :man_in_love: might add a note when ordering to avoid confusion!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> Rob - my Pro-Trek with and without silicon screen guard.


Cool. Also good to know it's intended for a Suunto (might pop one on my Suunto Core).

Pro-Treks sure are feature-rich watches anyway...

Just glanced down at my wrist and thought "looks like rain". :cool2:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I have just bought one from the Arg** outlet Â£88 inc post. Arrives soon.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I have just bought one from the Arg** outlet Â£88 inc post. Arrives soon.


Many, many moons ago, I bought a Casio PRG-50 ( the early forerunner of yours) in a bit of a mad moment, mainly to use when I was fishing. It still works brilliantly, does everything it's supposed to and the solar battery still keeping a charge for months. Totally amazing watches....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

It arrived from Argo* outlet today, it is back in the post being returned, glass wass scratched and it did not work. bummer!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The long strap is annoying me.

Nice looking. clear face. I had a Protrek, I bought it to cycle across Spain (obviously I used a bicycle to actually ride), I wanted the barometer & temp features. In the end I didn't trust the water rating, has anybody dived or used a Protrek 100m for regualr swimming?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

MarkF said:


> In the end I didn't trust the water rating, has anybody dived or used a Protrek 100m for regualr swimming?


I've swum in mine and had the occasional dunking when out fishing which is when I tend to use it most. I tend to annually just put some silicon grease on the back gasket but that's about all, it's never been serviced properly and it's served me well all these years....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's this one.....


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

I had the titanium version of the previous generation and sold it on here - have regretted it ever since! It was probably the most comfortable watch I've ever worn!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Double post Sorry :wallbash:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

andyclient said:


> stew1982 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the titanium version of the previous generation and sold it on here - have regretted it ever since! It was probably the most comfortable watch I've ever worn!
> ...


----------

